Ask HN: Best resources to learn about Blockchain? - avadhoot
======
BTCFuture
[http://davidederosa.com/basic-blockchain-
programming/](http://davidederosa.com/basic-blockchain-programming/)

[http://blockgeeks.com/guides/what-is-blockchain-
technology-a...](http://blockgeeks.com/guides/what-is-blockchain-technology-a-
step-by-step-guide-than-anyone-can-understand/)

[http://www.meetup.com/fr-FR/Holland-FinTech-
Meetup/messages/...](http://www.meetup.com/fr-FR/Holland-FinTech-
Meetup/messages/boards/thread/49314332)

